# Collecting and photographing freshwater planaria (Polycelis coronate)



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Ew!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great shot


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice picture. 

Your blog is also very well written and enjoyable to read. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

pejerrey said:


> ew!


lol!


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

2in10 said:


> Great shot


Thanks!

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Heartnet said:


> Nice picture.
> 
> Your blog is also very well written and enjoyable to read.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you! I'm trying my best...the blog is only a couple of months old and I'm still figuring things out!

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------

